# Popping/cracking sound when walking



## Bogifromhungary (Mar 19, 2014)

My baby is 5 1/2 months old. I just noticed this morning a popping/cracking sound coming from her hind legs when walking. She does not seem bothered by it at all but it's really concerning to me.  I tried to assess her joints by moving them and pressed on her vertebrae and ribs but unable to reproduce these sounds. Could it be the beginning of hip dysplasia? Any information/ advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I would take her in to have the Vet examine her. It could be nothing to worry about, but I'd go in anyway... just to ease your mind. Over the years, I've taken my dogs to the Vet for much less than that, because I don't like worrying.


----------



## Bogifromhungary (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I will have to do that.  Thank you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Let us know what you find out, okay? Hope it is nothing.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter's joints in his legs crack every once in a while, too. It's usually after he's gotten more exercise than usual. After resting for a day, they stop cracking. (This is all from off leash exercise on grass.) It seems to happen less as he gets older and seems to be mostly from his "ankle" joints. So it might clear up in a day or so? His is never a popping sound though.


----------



## Bogifromhungary (Mar 19, 2014)

So we went to the vet yesterday, and she thoroughly examined all of Bogi's joints, and found laxity in her Right shoulder.  During the exam, it was easily popping in and out of its joint cavity and making the grinding/popping sound. Vet told us to rest for at least 3 weeks, as in only take her out to potty and no walks, jumping or rough play. After that, they might need to do X-rays and send us to a different vet that specializes in orthopedics. I really hope this resolves on it's own! It is really difficult to have a vizsla 'rest' but we will have to try our best. Thanks for all the support. At least it's not her hips... although it totally sounded like it's coming from there. I'm also glad she is not limping or appears to be in distress from it (unlike her parents are )


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Did the vet seem to think this would go away with rest or will it be a reoccurring issue? 

Do lots of training and nose work games to tire her out mentally. Lots of ideas on the forum if you do a search. 

Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, because she is still very young at 5-1/2 months old, it might be something she just grows out of. She is still growing, after all. Follow your vet's advice, and as einspanner said, find some stimulating games to make her really think and tire her out! At this stage, I think being optimistic about it is the way to go. Good luck, and keep us posted!!


----------

